# Linework



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi All, I am looking to get into high power line work and was wondering if anyone here could tell me how i can get into it. what company and so on. thanks:laughing:


----------



## SpliceMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Electric said:


> Hi All, I am looking to get into high power line work and was wondering if anyone here could tell me how i can get into it. what company and so on. thanks:laughing:


 find your closest union hall and talk to them in person


----------

